# Storm of Iron & other Iron Warriors goodness



## Insane Psychopath (Dec 21, 2006)

Hi everone

Just though I share some work I had done from my HND model making course (now complete before the summer there :biggrin.

Basicly for my Finial year project I chose to make the last battle from Storm of Iron a few reason being
- It was Graham McNeill that recommended I attended the course after seeing my IW that Conflict Scotland 2005.
- I want to do this side of thing for GW in the near future
- The model shown the movie side (if any you seen the Halo dioram on youtube) & also architects


A few thing to note on the Storm of Iron project from college is
- Imperial Fist are not that well painted & sorry in advance. This is mainly to do I don't normal paint bright colour (just not a fan of brightness) & they where also painted on the second last day of the project. Also this was the very first time I ever painted Imperial Fist, with the time it was case of spray them White (first time I use it in 11 years, I been in the hobby for 12 year's) & ink them with yellow ink.
- There are a few part missing from this that where in the store, again it was just down to time.
- While everone my course has a great amount of drawing I had the map in the SoI book & the new art work from the re-done version of Storm of Iron :biggrin: so all the size for the building & the look has to come from the top my head/try look out old catherdrial (sp?)/building & try make them look more 40k.

If I have more time in the near future I would like to go back to the model & finish up some area or replace a few thing's.

But enough talking, here some cool photos (only a mere handful)










The egal was done by lazer cutting. One the most diffcult part to do with all the bits being so small & a lot part ether breaking or getting loss.

For some humour I though it would be cool to add in some Iron Warriors playing some Card's. It also to see if anyone would notice them during my HND end of the year show.










A trubiue (sp) to the movie 300. Like the Imperial Fist the Guards men where a quick paint job on the second last day of my course so just base caot & ink.










The might Daemon Prince aka "Warsmith", I use a plastic Possessed for this as I did not wish to use a metal due to the cost & also just incase anyone try to steal it during the end of the year show.



















This is ment to rep the Gene Seed area, the rods are ment to light up but due to the camera/light in the college it dose not turn out so well as it dose in real life. In the flesh it look really cool & just had a great glow, around the model.










Also while making this model I keep in contact with Graham McNeill from asking where he got the idea's for the book, etc... just to help with my own research & paper work. Also keep Mr McNeill updated on the project, you can find his comment on his blog




> *Stuff other people have done. *
> 
> One of the things that’s really rewarding about this job is seeing how people who read my books have gone on to take my characters onwards and do their own things with them. After Storm of Iron came out, I remember loads of GW store managers telling me – with varying degrees of frustration and/or glee – that the number of Iron Warriors armies in their stores had shot up. That’s just one example, but in recent times I’ve had contact with a couple of guys who’ve done some really amazing things that I’d like to share with you.
> 
> ...


http://www.graham-mcneill.com/gmblog/default,date,2008-09-12.aspx

You can see a project log of my project from start to finish on the Iron Warriors fourm, just to give a bit more insight & also some more photos.

http://z4.invisionfree.com/ironwarriors/index.php?showtopic=3547&st=0

The material I use for the project have been
- Foam Board
- 0.5mm & 1mm thick Styrene/Plasticard as well as texture styrene/plasticard
- Prespex
- Blue foam
- MDF wood
- Light gathering rods 

Also finial, in my first year of college that NQ leval we where to make a head-gear for a project. I chosen Prop so I could test my skill & make a Iron Warriors helmet, so this was back in 2006. 

Was pretty cool, pick up a old Biker helmet on e-bay for £4.99 + £1 for P&P. The rest is just car-body-filler, styrene/Plasticard, spike are made from resin & yes they do cut people (that what people get for not looking with there eys, but instead touch the model with there hands with out getting premission :laugh: )

Here a photo of the Helmet next to one my old IW trooper to show size










Photos of the spikes










With the Chaos rune the orignaly idea was to dremial them, but due to time I had to free hand paint them (dose not help when the class is jamp pack in a small class room)











So yes as you can see I am a big Iron Warriors fan, be collecting a Iron Warriors force since 2001 when the Index Astarties article came out & the army them self attended a lot tournament which you can see by here.

Grand Tournament 2006 Heat 1










Stirling wargaming tournament










Grand Tournament 2007 Heat 1











40k Radio World Wide War













Thanks & hope you all enjoy this

IP


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Very nicely done k:.

Any plans to make a power-armored suit to match the helmet? :wink:


----------



## Insane Psychopath (Dec 21, 2006)

Deneris said:


> Very nicely done k:.
> 
> Any plans to make a power-armored suit to match the helmet? :wink:


Thanks

As for the power armour. It was going to be my orignaly plan for my finial year project 9 foot high it was going to be, but went with Storm of Iron as there would be to many new skill to learn in such a small time.
The SoI project was done base on the strength I had & the skill I learnt also just other thing like the spray room area we use. We share that with product desgin & all I'm going to say is I do not think highly off them in my college (last time they made the spray room a real heath & safty risk).

Also just from the experince of wathing the HND class above me when I was in HNC, they all done big models & suffer badly if they mess up or where stuck with a area :no:

Again be nice but just down to time & since I left the course, money :no:

But thanks again & thanks for the rep :biggrin:

IP


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

hoorah! someone else who has done HND modelmaking, i did that too back in the day at Barking technical college.
Im impressed with the work you have done so far and i hope the course goes well.


----------



## chaplin_magnus (Oct 1, 2007)

WOW :shok: that is the shit!!!


----------



## Trevor Drake (Oct 25, 2008)

Simply amazing work there Insane Psycopath. Ive only ever worked with foam and gesso, so it is nice to see terrain built another way, and love the painting, its better than my work and i take my time O_O

keep up the good work IP


----------



## Masstadon (Jan 18, 2009)

THAT HELMET IS AMAZING how did you get it or make it? please tell if you made it make a tutorial please!


----------



## killmaimburn (Mar 19, 2008)

Yeah I want to learn how to make that helmet also. It would be awesome to make a helmet like that for snowboarding...


----------



## Insane Psychopath (Dec 21, 2006)

Masstadon said:


> THAT HELMET IS AMAZING how did you get it or make it? please tell if you made it make a tutorial please!


Already been posted above the photos of the IW helmet



> Was pretty cool, pick up a old Biker helmet on e-bay for £4.99 + £1 for P&P. The rest is just car-body-filler, styrene/Plasticard, spike are made from resin


As for tutorial, sorry I do not have one & I will not be able to make a tutorial as it took a bit of time & was done during my college NQ course which give me the material for free. Having finish the course a lot this will cost me a fair bit to make (resin, paints, etc...)

IP


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

That is some cool stuff going on there but the helmet is by far the best


----------

